# Safe Herbs for goats??



## pigeongirl (Jun 6, 2017)

Can goats eat herbs? I grow all kinds for my rabbits and would like to grow some for my goat. Is there any thant I need to avoid?


----------



## babsbag (Jun 7, 2017)

Goats can eat herbs but I am not sure of which ones, but probably most of them. I would just google the particular one you are going to grow and see if it safe for goats.


----------

